# Collagen casings for Smoking



## mabrandt (Jul 10, 2012)

I am going to try some smoked sausage. I have been making fresh for a while, but thought I would try smoked. For many reasons, I like collagen casings. I understand there are some made especially for smoking. From what I have read, it is because the fresh collagen casings won't hold up to hanging. I have an old GOSM smoker that I have had for years and the sausage will be on shelves. Can I still use the fresh collagen or do I need to get the thicker smoke collagen?

Thanks


----------



## boykjo (Jul 10, 2012)

There are edible Collagen casings you can use for your sausage. Usually the edibles are used for sausages and snack sticks like slim jims There are non edible collagen casings used for salami's, bologna, summer sausages. You can use fresh casings and they will hang  and smoke with no problem. I  perffer using natural hog casings if you like that snap when you bit into them.... I would give both a try if you have some  of the naturals left..

Here's some fresh natural casings hung in my smoker








Joe


----------



## grabber (Jul 10, 2012)

A lot of guys don't like the collagen, as the sausage casing is much tougher than the fresh.  I prefer the fresh personally.


----------



## mabrandt (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the responses, but I think I was misunderstood. There are 2 types of collagen casings, fresh and smoked. They say you can't use the fresh collagen casings if your going to hang them as they are too  thin. I was wondering if I can use the fresh collagen casings if they are on a shelf, instead of hanging. I realize natural casings are better tasting, but the collagen are a lot easier for me and I don't notice any flavor differences, just texture.


----------



## boykjo (Jul 10, 2012)

There are two types of collagen casings. Edible and non edible. They come in different colors for looks only. Clear and smoked color. There are no smoked collagen casings that I know of.....

Here's some Reading for ya

http://homemade-sausage.net/2011/05/tips-choosing-sausage-casings-homemade-sausage/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casing_(sausage)

Joe


----------



## mabrandt (Jul 10, 2012)

According to this site where I buy my casings:

http://www.waltonsinc.com/c-65-collagen-sausage-casings.aspx

They have 3 types of collagen casings. Smoke, Clear and Fresh. They claim, Smoke and clear casings can be used for smoking while Fresh should not be used for smoking. They say it is because they are thinner and won't survive hanging. I wasn't going to hang them. Maybe I should try a few and see. I am not sure I can keep my GOSM temperature down to where it's supposed to be anyway. It would be a good test.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Never saw fresh collagen casings before. Only edible and non edible.


----------



## jarhead (Jul 10, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Thanks for the link. Never saw fresh collagen casings before. Only edible and non edible.


Same here. I like their prices on the 21 mm smoke (mahogany). Gotta do an inventory now and place an order.

Thinking about trying some fresh too. Maybe smoke and then dehydrator to finish.


----------



## boykjo (Jul 10, 2012)

Just gave them a call and asked whats the difference between their fresh collagen and the other two. Their fresh collagen is an edible non smoke penetrating collagen that is more durable for hanging. I guess that's why they are calling it fresh because the smoke wont penetrate into the meat.........How ever you still can make cured sausage with them without the smoke flavor so fresh has nothing to do with the casing itself

If you favor the collagen I still would give what you have a try. People hang collagen all the time. The more durable casings sounds like they would be real chewy.... I only use fresh natural casings...

Joe


----------



## jarhead (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info Joe. I guess I'll scratch fresh from my list.

I was getting ready to call them too, but ya beat me to it.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info Joe. I use Natural as well for sausage


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 10, 2012)

Just get grade A collagen and you wont have any problems hanging in a smoke.


----------



## mabrandt (Jul 10, 2012)

boykjo said:


> Just gave them a call and asked whats the difference between their fresh collagen and the other two. Their fresh collagen is an edible non smoke penetrating collagen that is more durable for hanging. I guess that's why they are calling it fresh because the smoke wont penetrate into the meat.........How ever you still can make cured sausage with them without the smoke flavor so fresh has nothing to do with the casing itself
> 
> If you favor the collagen I still would give what you have a try. People hang collagen all the time. The more durable casings sounds like they would be real chewy.... I only use fresh natural casings...
> 
> Joe




No, their clear and smoke are for smoking. The fresh is thinner and they say will not tolarate hanging. I have used the fresh a lot. I just nver tried smoking my own. This company just either were bought out or changed their name. They were Midwest Research or something like that . I did send an email. I'll let everyone know what thet tell me. Thanks


----------



## grabber (Jul 10, 2012)

By fresh I think of salted pork intestines.  Collagen is made from beef hide, which makes it tougher and stronger, but also adds a different texture to your sausage.


----------



## genek (Jul 10, 2012)

I made some sausage and stuffed it into the non smoked 22 mm collagen from Sausage Maker. They say it is not for hanging and smoking. But I had problems with the horn type stuffer and finished off the rest in larger fiber casings. The picture shows the result, some hanging and others on the racks. I'm sure if the loops were longer I would have had trouble with the casings.

GeneK


----------



## mabrandt (Jul 11, 2012)

Just a note. I heard back from the collagen rep on this issue and they said while you can smoke the "fresh" collagen cased sausage, due to the thinness of the casing, it might not turn out correctly whether it is hung or not. The clear and smoke colored are thicker and hold up better to the rigors of smoking. Thanks for the input on this.


----------



## rexlan (Jul 11, 2012)

mabrandt said:


> Just a note. I heard back from the collagen rep on this issue and they said while you can smoke the "fresh" collagen cased sausage, due to the thinness of the casing, it might not turn out correctly whether it is hung or not. The clear and smoke colored are thicker and hold up better to the rigors of smoking. Thanks for the input on this.


Sounds like the "rep" didn't have a clue.  What did he have to say about the non-smoke penetrating issue/myth/fact?

Smoking is NOT a rigorous task at all.


----------



## mabrandt (Jul 11, 2012)

rexlan said:


> Sounds like the "rep" didn't have a clue.  What did he have to say about the non-smoke penetrating issue/myth/fact?
> 
> Smoking is NOT a rigorous task at all.


Probably not. Never mentioned the penetrating issue. I realize I am in the minority here, but I like the collagen casings. I don't have to worry about the smell, storing them, and the washing and rinsing. I keep them in a plastic bag in the fridge. When I need some I just slide it on to the stuffing tube and that's it. There is no prep, no fuss. Sure, I have to tie the links, but I only make it in 5lb batches and it's not a big deal. Wife says it makes them look old fashioned. For a year now I have been making fresh Italian, Polish, Brats and Hot Links. I love them. The convienence far outweighs the "pop" you get from a natural casing. I make a batch and freeze them. The spice mixture in the grind is much more important than the pop. Like I said, I know I'm in the minority, but from my understanding, most commercial sausage uses collagen. Just call me a regular Joe I guess. I thought I'd try smoking as I do love my GOSM, but I don't think I can get the temp low enough so I'll probably just stick with the fresh sausage and use the GOSM for pulled pork and brisket. Again, I appreciate the input.


----------



## rexlan (Jul 12, 2012)

Actually I too am a pretty big fan of the collagen for the reasons you correctly point out.
 

I was interested in the smoke aspect because I'd like to try these myself, but not if the smoke won't penetrate.  Seems it should if it does on the regular ones.


----------



## johnnie walker (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey guys, I use collagen casings myself. I just get them a BassPro. I stuff them and hang them in the smoker all the time. My advice would be to try them and see if they hold up and take smoke, then you'll know for yourself. Good luck and let use know what you find out.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 12, 2012)

I use the collagen casings from BP for snack sticks and they take smoke very well. Haven't used them for anything else so far, but they hang just fine in the smoker. As far as the "fresh", I have no idea.


----------



## boykjo (Jul 12, 2012)

I sent the company an email bewildered what I was told over the phone.... this is there reply

Thank you for your recent inquiry with Walton’s. I understand that somebody told you that the fresh collagen casings can be hung in the smoker and the smoke won’t penetrate through the casings? If this is what you were told, this statement is false. I apologize about the confusion this has caused for you. The Fresh Collagen Casing are the least durable for hanging in the smoker and the smoke WILL penetrate all the way through the casings. If you are wanting to hang the casing in the smoker I would recommend the Clear Collagen Casings. Please let me know if you have any questions regarding this information.

Thank you,


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you for getting to the bottom of it!!!! Man you are dedicated.


----------



## mabrandt (Jul 13, 2012)

Yes Thanks. That was better than the response I received. If I can get the temp down on my GOSM to below 200, I might try some just laying them on the racks. It might have to wait until fall and the air cools down.


----------



## jarhead (Jul 13, 2012)

Make a #10 smoke generator. Works great, can't say anything about the looks.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I used chips for the pics. I normally use chunks.


----------



## billoj (Mar 20, 2016)

boykjo said:


> I sent the company an email bewildered what I was told over the phone.... this is there reply
> 
> Thank you for your recent inquiry with Walton’s. I understand that somebody told you that the fresh collagen casings can be hung in the smoker and the smoke won’t penetrate through the casings? If this is what you were told, this statement is false. I apologize about the confusion this has caused for you. The Fresh Collagen Casing are the least durable for hanging in the smoker and the smoke WILL penetrate all the way through the casings. If you are wanting to hang the casing in the smoker I would recommend the Clear Collagen Casings. Please let me know if you have any questions regarding this information.
> 
> ...


I recently tried Walton's natural and smoked collagen casings.  While I loved how easy they were to use, I hated the finished product! They were way too tuff..  I tried various methods of cooking, no luck..  Back to hog casings for me.  It was my understanding prior to purchase, that the clear/natural collagen were too weak to hang in smoker, not the issue of smoke peneteation.


----------

